# Need seed-friendly herbicide



## Ruark (Mar 22, 2012)

I need to spray 18 acres in central Texas. The main weeds are broomweed and western ragweed, with some thistle and horseweed thrown in. There's a native grass that will come up in the spring, but I'm not sure what it is yet. With our recent rains, these weeds are already getting up to 8-10 inches tall in places.

I need to kill those weeds, then surface-broadcast some B. Dahl seed after they die down (about a month later) and go over it with a heavy roller. The B. Dahl will come up with the native grass. All livestock have been removed until summer of 2013.

Grazon P+D seems to be a good choice for the weeds, but I'm hearing people say it's not a good choice because it has a strong residual effect that can kill seed and/or keep it from germinating. Reportedly, you have to wait about 6 months before seeding an area that's been treated with Grazon.

Is this true? If so, can anybody suggest another herbicide that would knock down these weeds and be more "seed friendly"?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

2-4D amine....no seeding for 6 weeks after application. What you have been told about Grazon is correct.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I bought and used Grazon P+D right after I earned/bought my applicator's license. It is a serious herbicide and even severely damaged trees whose roots extended into the pasture. I would use it with caution and yes it does kill brushy plants (the P part). The rest of it ( the D part) goes after broadleaf weeds. I don't recall it affecting pasture grasses.

On seeding behind Amine I read all over the warning label and found no precautionary statement as to how soon to plant after application. I Put out a 1% mix along with the same percentage of Geophospate (Roundup) at about 16 gal per acre and planted a little over a week later. Have had no rain on the seedlings and that was about a week ago so do not know if I did any damage. We'll see and report back. Supposed to rain in a few days then with the warm soil another 5 days for germination and a couple of days for the shoots to become visible so it will be a couple of weeks.

Mark


----------



## charlesmontgomery (Jun 4, 2011)

Texasmark said:


> I bought and used Grazon P+D right after I earned/bought my applicator's license. It is a serious herbicide and even severely damaged trees whose roots extended into the pasture. I would use it with caution and yes it does kill brushy plants (the P part). The rest of it ( the D part) goes after broadleaf weeds. I don't recall it affecting pasture grasses.
> 
> On seeding behind Amine I read all over the warning label and found no precautionary statement as to how soon to plant after application. I Put out a 1% mix along with the same percentage of Geophospate (Roundup) at about 16 gal per acre and planted a little over a week later. Have had no rain on the seedlings and that was about a week ago so do not know if I did any damage. We'll see and report back. Supposed to rain in a few days then with the warm soil another 5 days for germination and a couple of days for the shoots to become visible so it will be a couple of weeks.
> 
> Mark


I have been using Grazon P+D for years and have never damaged any pecans, red oaks, black jack oaks or white oaks and I spray the weeds under the tree's canopies. You either need to calibrate your sprayer or hire somebody that knows what they are doing. How long have you had that license?


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

charlesmontgomery said:


> I have been using Grazon P+D for years and have never damaged any pecans, red oaks, black jack oaks or white oaks and I spray the weeds under the tree's canopies. You either need to calibrate your sprayer or hire somebody that knows what they are doing. How long have you had that license?


The trees were Hackberry which are native to my area and I was getting used to my sprayer. I mixed per directions but didn't have my application rate vs acreage down. Wasn't long after I obtained it. Yes, I apparently over did it, but was really surprised that a 20-30 ft tree would react that violently. Some died, some the bark just fell off in places, some just split open, and some became weak and the insects devoured them. I haven't used it since and haven't missed it.

Mark


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I was out in the pasture yesterday and I saw these little green rows sprouting up. Looks like I have a hay patch and apparently I didn't get too close in behind the geophospate and 2-4D. Yes!

Mark


----------

